# GSD is tearing up plants in yard



## SweetSalem (Oct 22, 2010)

Our 9 month old GSD is tearing up our yard when we have her outside. We can be with her or without her but she is digging up plants, chewing on yard edging, etc. 

If I catch her, I obviously tell her "No" and she stops but hte minute I turn my back she is doing it again.

I am having to crate her more during the day because of this and I wanted her to be able to run int he yard when I am at work all day long. (WE have the invisible fence and she is trained to not go near the edges) 

My husband is threating to give her to someone else if she continues. I love her so...I just need to extinguish this silly behavior.

Any suggestions on what I can do?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, she's just a baby so she'll have to be trained to not dig the plants up. It takes time. Second, I wouldn't trust my dog to be left alone all day long with just an invisible fence. It's not unheard of for a dog to shoot through the fence when in prey drive and it doesn't keep others things out of your yard. 

Your husband is threatening to give her away over a training issue?

She needs to learn Leave It. Leave It. Leave It. Jax grew out of digging holes to China but it did take time and consistency.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

If she is tearing up the yard then leash her or as Jax08 suggested teach her "leave it". Tethering works great too. 
I would not trust an invisible fence as my only means for containing my dog. You might need to get an outside kennel/dog run as some call it. This would be a secure,safe place for her.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please do not leave your puppy out all day long while you are at work, ESPECIALLY with an invisible fence. it is not safe. please. *it is not safe.*


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

katieliz said:


> please do not leave your puppy out all day long while you are at work, ESPECIALLY with an invisible fence. it is not safe. please. *it is not safe.*


I agree!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

At her age she is very much still a youngster. You cannot expect her to behave like an adult. She needs supervision and activities to expand her mind and make her think. She is still also in the chewing stage so leaving her out alone is potentially deadly. The invisible fence is also not reliable. She could shoot through it in prey chase mode easily or the power could go off and then she would be gone. I would suggest crate training, puppy day care, or perhaps someone in the neighborhood you trust to let her out for a little bit and put her back in before they leave. It is up to you to protect her. She is still a baby in her mind.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I had this exact same issue, except it was on my balcony. Pretty much, you are going to have to monitor your puppy. She should be crated if left unsupervised, leaving a puppy to roam is asking for trouble. She is at that age that she wants to explore everything, and everything to her is a toy waiting to be torn. Trust me, I know how you feel. Texas torn up everything on my balcony: phone line, balcony fence, my bistro chairs, my plants, the plant pots, and her recent destruction my twinkle lights. You can try adding bitter apple around the items you do not want destroyed and place her in the situation that she will bite the item. When she does, say no and spray the item with bitter spray again. You can also have her on a long lead and tug her and say no when she goes at them. Its gonna take a while to create some manners, but it will get better with time.


----------



## SweetSalem (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for guidance in this. Actually with regards to the invisible fence, majority of the time we are home when she roams in the yard. I should have explained that I want to eventually allow her to be in the yard when I am away but am currently not doing that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And we are still saying to NOT leave her in the yard alone with only the e-fence! It still doesn't keep other animals, people out and she could shoot right thru it in prey mode but not be able to come back because she's getting shocked. 

I watched Jax shoot right thru an electric fence that hit her top and bottom. It didn't even slow her down on her way to the goats.


----------



## SweetSalem (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes I realize it doesn't keep others out... we live in a very remote area. People and dogs aren't just "wondering" around. I have seen her stop chasing a ball and a squirel in mid stride when she came near the "alert" tone of the fence.


----------

